# Starting Medicated FET - Part 2



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New Home ladies - Loads of luck to you all


Amanda x


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Me First!!!    

Dez x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Me second! 

Kyla xx

Good idea though, was just thinking we were getting pretty long for a thread.
How has your weekend been ladies?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-I will let you have that one   but only cause your pg   how are you hun

Fudgey-Glad the acup worked, must be a great weight of your shoulders good luck for your scan hun  

Kyla-Good luck for your scan too   

Hi to everyone else out there and good luck with your scans,e.t etc etc Noodle,Tina,nvh and sorry if i have forgotten someone  
Hope you have all had a good weekend  

Weekend fine thanks honey went clothes shopping today to Bromley only came back with a pair of shoes and a couple of tops   Think i will go by myself next time


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Evening

How is everyone tonight?

I feel shattered. Don't know if this is a side effect of all the drugs or just work being crap!!!
All is going well with me. I go back on the 22nd for a scan. The tablets increase in strength and dose on Tuesday - hope they work!

Hope everyone is ok

Love to you all

Sara
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

kyla ive been complaining to dh about af being really heavy i know i shouldnt complain  

emma 74 i wouldnt dare go clothes shopping cos im huge


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies  

SaraM-Glad things are moving along for you, i know your a/f always is heavy with the old drugs im afraid honey and yes the drugs made me knackered last time too, but think   as you want your lining to be nice and thin for the next stage   

Fudgey-Its all that eating your doing  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

well im   flooded ive been up about 6 times during the night i know i shouldnt complain  

how is everyone else doing today ? hope your all fine 

kyla goodluck with your scan tomorrow im a bit worried cos my embies were froze on day 1 

so if they thaw them on a monday what if they dont make it to blast till day 6 ? well my clinic is closed weekend 

so that will take it to saturday  

well im off now i start work at 3


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - The nice thing about being a medicated FET is that you can coast for a few days, so they can thaw them on a Wednesday instead and put them back on the Monday instead. My scan is a Friday but they wont thaw until the Monday. Mine were day 2, 4-cell and all looking good so Monday would be day 2 and the Thursday they put them back will be day 5 when they should hopefully be loads of cells - fingers crossed.

Went to bed when I got home, for two hours, with a migraine - really not loving these side-effects at all!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Kyla-Good luck for your scan    

Fudgey-Hope af has calmed down, good luck for tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

I'm getting confused now   with all these different threads  
I'm posting all over the place now  
How are we all anyway? Now I've managed to track you all down  

I am back for 2nd scan on Thursday just to see if my lining is thick enough for the transfer next week    Well at least I have got rid of all those terrible side effects, that poor Kyla has been experiancing....

Ky ~ Good to know all is well so you can get on with phase 2 now, & all them bad feelings will hopefully go away now xx

 emma   fudgey    sara   dez  

& Dooleys ~ How did your appointment go hunni? Impressed or what?? xx

Lots of Love    nicky


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - had my scan - all nicely downregged and started on the e2 pills


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening all!!

I've got 2 babies on board!!!!!!! Out of the 3 I've got a 7 cell and a 5 cell (that was an 8 but lost 3 cells). Very excited and taking it really easy - I just know that its going to work this time.......and I am a witch!!!!

Hope you're all doing well.

Tina xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya

Can I join this thread too?
Just about to start first medicated Fet. Jab booked for 25th, not long 

*Nicky* They are soo nice & helpful at Esperance. Had everything ready for us. Abit concerned as they have found a few cysts on my ovaries  No one else has noticed them before. Something else to read up on now  Been told to loose weight too  So nibbling choccy biccys tonight prob isn't a good idea 

*Kyla* Glad the scan went alright.

Hi to everyone else  

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - I'm suprised about the weight - I thought you looked smaller than me this morning (yes that was me!) They didn't mention it to me but maybe I was having a 'thin' day 

How was your transfer? Did the drive take long? Did you get the large cooler or the milk-urn one?


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

We had the big cooler one! I couldn't carry it  Dh had to do the honors. 
We got the train, once we managed to be allowed on the train! (long story re a little hitler at E'bourne station not wanting to sell us ticket!)  
Was smooth after that, got taxi across to Bart's. Didn't fancy using tube carrying the mini fridge  Only took 2hrs each way.
I do need to diet tho, but thanks for the complement.

Will start diet next week, promise  

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Dooleys ~ Glad the pick up went well hunni, oh I see you got the big fridge then   Dh & I decided we would take the milk urn as kyla nicely put it    So u are back to the Esperance on 25th for your jab then hun? Well thats hopefully the day I will be having my embies transfered, so may well see you up there   What time is your appointment? xx

Ky ~ How you doing hunni? Still getting those awful headaches? I'm sure it will all pass soon, just give it a few days mate xx

Tina ~ Great news about your transfer hunni, so now your on the dreaded 2ww?
Hope it all goes well honey      xx

A big hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well

love to you all 
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all  

Dooleys welcome to the thread hun im only a few days behind you my 1st jab is the 30th   good luck to you   

Tina-Well done hun, rest,rest,rest now and hopefully you will be able to give us some good news in the next 2 wks   

Noodle-Good luck for your scan thursday lets hope its nice and thick     

Kyla-How are the tablets going, any side effects yet    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello girlies,

Hope everyones well........Emma your jab is the day before my test day - Halloween!!  

I'm still eating the brazil nuts and resting any other tips? My husband won't even let me cook at the moment (not sure how long that will last for....) Still feeling very happy and very, very positive.

Nicky - fingers crossed for you being thick!!

Txx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Afternoon all 

*Nicky* We didn't get offered a choice, they just bought us the fridge out to use, didn't matter tho. Although Dh's arms are acing bless him  . My appt's at 10, shall i wear a name tag incase i see you   Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

*Emma* We can go through the headaches together 

*Tina* Make the most of it, hope he's a good cook 

*Kyla* Hope the headaches have stopped hon.

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Good luck, i love halloween cant wait to have the little ones coming around, i buy loads of little sweets for them   you sound like your doing fine, just keep that tummy warm but NOT with a hottie!!! also i was told by my acup lady to keep my feet warm   

Dooleys-It will be good to have someone to cycle with

Enjoy your evening everyone, im meeting some girls from my clinic theres around 15 of us so should be fun


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well i havent been on for a while as my laptop is at the computer doctors  

so im on ds which is a bit slow  

i went for my scan this morning   and everthing is fine so ive started tablets

and have to go back next friday for final scan  

ohh and my cyst has totally gone yipeeee     

im off to try and change my ticker now 

hope everyone is doing good


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Hey Fudgeyfu - hoorah for the lack of cyst!!!!!!!

Emma, you've now worried me as I thought a hot water bottle was good so Ive been using one........help!!!?

Dooleys, well he can cook its just that I'm a control freak in the kitchen and for some reason men take 4 times as long to do things..........!

Love to you all,
Txx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing tonight?

Emma ~ How you doing sweetie? You getting all prepared for halloween then chick?xx

Dooleys ~ Hows things with you hunni? I have my scan tomorrow so I will know definately when my et will be. If it does happen to be on that wednesday that you are going, then maybe you could wear a name badge    xx

Tina ~ Hi hun hows everything going? dont stress too much about the hot water bottle, I used one through my 2ww & tested Positive (although I sadly m/c) But dont think it had anything to do with the hot water bottle.   

Ky ~ how you feeling now hunni? Have the headaches gone now? Or easing a bit? I have scan tomorrow & i will text you after to let you know how it all goes. xx

  to anyone else I have missed, hope you are all well     

Love to you all, nicky xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi again  

its quiet around here tonight whats everyone doing  

teensparkle ive blown you some lucky 77s for luck  

goodluck noodle with your scan   

kyla our scans are on the same day hun  

emma 74 i always have cold feet i think i better start wearing themals  

dooleys i agree it does take men 4 times longer than women to do anything  

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - My next scan is next Friday too  Glad yours went well.

Nicky - I'll keep an eye on my phone tomorrow, fingers crossed you have a nice thick lining hon 

Luckily the progynova pills have kicked in and the headaches were like normal ones today - much easier to cope with and even part of those were probably caused by the flights (did Belfast and back again today for work - long day).


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

I've not posted much for the last few days but have been dropping in from time to time to see how you are all doing.

Tina - Congratulations on having your two wee ones on board. Best of luck for the 2ww.......       

A big big HELLO to evryone, sending you all....                     and      

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies  

Emma-Good to see you back hun, hope things are getting easier  

Noodle-Good luck for your scan today   

Kyla-Glad to hear the headaches arent as bad 

Tina-As noodle said dont worry too much, i was just paranoid as i was reading the Zita West book and that is what she recommends   

Fudgey-Well done   with the cyst going and with starting the tabs

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well its absolutly chucking it down here  

emma 49 how are you doing hun  

one of my work friends has asked me round hers tonight for drinks  

so i have to come up with some excuse why i cant go  

i hate lying but i will explain some day when i get my bfp  

hello to everyone


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning Emma, Fudgey, Kyla, Nicky and Dooleys and a huge welcome back Emma 49  

Well I'm now half avoiding the hot water bottle! I was just following Zitas rules! Well I'm avoiding it as I can't lift the kettle so I can't pour the water in.

Getting twingy pains down there but I thought the cyclogest would have made my breast ache like mad like last time but I'm still lying on my front.....

Now, were any of you told during any of your transfers not to wear deodorant or perfume? I don't remember being told it before but we didn't use any this time (nice!) or my moisturiser because of the alcohol interfers with the embryos.......you all probably knew but as for me - I learn something new everyday!

Am I the only one on the 2 week hell?

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-  i think the deoderant and perfume is ok, but i have heard this discussed on ff before    i think you will be fine honey  twinges are good, but dont worry you have plenty of time for your boobs to start hurting  

Fudgey-Say you feel a bit pooey as the day drags on


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Emma,

The clinic told us not to wear deodorant or perfume - so we went in stinky! They said it was the alcohol content and when I looked on other products it had it to so I didn't use them just in case.......see not me going mad just doing as we were told!!!

12 days to go and counting!

txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh well you better do what your told then lady   

Good luck not long...do you think you will test early


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Dave's got Monday 30th off so I plan to test then - at least we'll have the whole day together.....didn't test early before and didn't really get the urge but this time is very different!

Worried that the cyclogest isnt being absorbed now! Am I right in thinking it takes about half an hour to be absorbed and if you poo after that its ok? Just remember how much my breasts and nipples killed me before......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-dont forget your boobs probably was hurting last time due to the stimming and pregnyl and the cyclogest carried it on if that makes sense    once the little ones have implanted which is around 7-10 dpt (me thinks) then you should start getting sore boobs...but remember not everyone gets them if they get a bfp   not sure about the absorption of the cyclogest i cant remember, it should tell you on the leaflet inside, have your tried the front door instead of the back


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly before I start cooking, Just to let you know that the scan today went well, lining at 9.3 so its full steam ahead for the transfer next Wednesday 25th  

I will try to get back online later, to chat more
lots of love
nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Evening All   Sorry I haven't been on for a while.. work has been mad.. leaving home at 7am and not getting back 'til 7:30pm. Tonight is the earliest I've been home this week.

Emma49- How are you and DH doing hun?? My thoughts are with you.  Do you have a plan of what you are going to do next?

Teenasparkle-- Well done on getting to the 2ww  sending    Like you, on this cycle my boobs were nowhere near as tender as a normal month-- I think it's because we haven't actually ovulated.

Noodle-- Great news about your scan-- Good Luck for Wed   

Fugeyfu-- Great news about your disappearing cyst-- hopefully the D/R symptoms will stop now you're on tabs. 

Kyla-- Glad you are feeling better on the progynova. Grow lining grow  

Dooley's/Emma74-- Not long now-- enjoy the last few days of eating and drinking what you like  whilst your   are safely tucked out of harm's way.

Sending   to anyone I've missed.  Well, nothing really to report from me. (.)(.) have filled out a bit but still not really tender. Had to get up in the night to wee but I think that's all the water and juice I'm drinking.  Thought I might have felt a little bit nauseous this afternoon, but could have been imagining it (Still ate my panini! ) otherwise no symptoms.  Have done pee stick again today  just to ensure still BFP, thankfully it came up strong really quickly (long before the control) so must still be preganant. Have scan booked for Tues am.  Having weekend away with DH so will catch up with you all next week.

Sending lots of    Enjoy your weekend,

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-Have a fantastic weekend and good luck for the scan cant wait to hear if its one or two    

Noodle-Well done hun   i bet this weekend will fly by


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

nice to here from you dez  

how is everyone this evening  

ive decided if i get a bfn ( i know i shouldnt be thinking it   ) im 

gonna go on a serious diet   and get myself fit for my next 

cycle

i feel like the days are dragging by i wish it was next week  

hello to everyone


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Man, I still have 14 more days until my ET. Have to wait another 8 days for a scan, then three more to thaw, then three more to grow, THEN they get to go back. Im so impatient!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Kyla-Try to be patient hun, i know its not easy but before you know it those little embies will be snuggling down into your lining  

Fudgey-I dont think your being negative hun, i think your thinking how any person would   even when i was going through my last tx i was still saving money for my next tx if that didnt work, and if it did that would be money to go towards baby stuff  i understand where your coming from but this IS going to work for you    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

thanks emma  

well ive woke this morning with a cold and a sore throat  

does anyone know if i can take paracetamol while im on tx  

ds (15) tried to pull a sickie this morning off school i think its becasuse they 

breakup today for holidays   he stormed off to school muttering the words 

( thats shocking )   they are the only words he knows lately  

hope everyone is fine today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Yeah paracetamol is fine hun


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all and thank you for the sore breast info!!!

Emma, you'd think it would tell you on the cyclogest leaflet but no!!! How many pussy cat babies do you have? I like the new one....... 

Nicky - hoorah for your thickness, well done!!!

Wishing you well for your scan Dez!  

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Yeah i know bloomin cyclogest how could they forget to put that   

I have 3 cats 2 girls and a boy 

How about you....love little pookie


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

We got Pookie 3 years ago when things were at there worst (lack of baby-wise) as a result Pookie is as spoilt as they come! Shes tiny even though shes 5 and only has 2 teeth - the rest had to come out due to infection. She's currently being bullied by a feral kitten and is very jealous of the bagpuss that now has to sleep on me so she doesn't!

I'm petrified whats shes going to be like with a baby around! Are you thinking the same with your 3 or are they sane!!

 11 days and counting............Tx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

two teeth   i just had to take two of mine and poor henry has only got a couple left his poor face was all swollen  

Ahhh poor pookie, me thinks you need to get another cat to help her fight this other cat  

Yeah mine will be jealous one of them when i was pg could tell i think as she changed towards me and when she sat on me she kept putting her head on my tummy...apparantly they can hear the heartbeat and they find it comforting 

Not too much longer for you..how you coping??


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard about cats knowing when there owners were pregnant - something to do with the scent the hormone gives off apparently.......pookies too thick to notice when theres a piece of chicken in front of her let alone anything else!!! We really wanted to get another cat but shes been in 2 bad homes before and the vet said she might do a runner if we introduced another cat.........like I say Bagpuss is proving a problem at the moment and hes a toy!!!!  

I'm doing really well this time. When its offical, I owe it all to the hypnotherapist at the Zita West clinic - my mind set is the opposite to last time. We've even picked wallpaper! We're just trying to enjoy it and be as positive as we possibly can. The fall is the hardest whatever your mindset so I'm going for 'happy happy joy joy' this time!!!!! At the moment I look 3 months pregnant and no idea why! Emma, for some reason I keep thinking that you live south London way - am I going mad? I'm in Croydon (joy!!!)

Txx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

emma and teensparkle  

my fur babies will be jealous when a little baby   comes along

especially the black and white one ( stan ) he likes to be nursed all the time 

and tries to sneek in my bed at night


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

aawwwhhh, jealous puppdery dawgs!! at least they won't try and sit on them to keep warm........unlike the puddy cats!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-i work in Croydon but live in Ewell   glad to hear Zita wests clinic is helping keeping you   

Poor pookie ahhh how can anyone be sooo cruel to animals  

Fudgey-Ahhhhhh stan what a sweet name   its funny how people have  fur babies when there ttc


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

You work in Croydon! Well lucky you!!!!  Whereabouts and what do you do? I never wanted to move back to Croydon (born here, family here.....) but we really wanted a house and I needed to be near help and now I'm really pleased we did. 

As for the Zita clinic - I can't afford it anymore......2 sessions was all I could do but I'm on her vitamins and DHA.

Fudgey, whats your other furbaby called?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-I work on beddington farm road for a parcel carrier im in sales so i am based here and travel around through the week all over south london and surrey 
Where did you have your ivf if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I might have posted these before but these are my fur-babies. They are both 6.5yrs but not related.

This one is Harvey (the mellow, man-a-sunbeam-caught-me-better-lie-down-cat)









This one is Ben (the got-to-catch-it-feed-me-now-oh-look-there-is-my-belly-button-better-wash-that-cat).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Your babies are so cute   i love Ben's little pose


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

evening ladies 

ive been away all week with work (scotland and wales!) so have lots of catching up to do! 

im so tired tonight that i will post some personals over the weekend but just to update you all my af arrived, bang on time, which im really pleased about and my protocol also arrived so im back on the rollercoaster! i feel i can properly join you now  

love and babydust to all
Suzi xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Emma, he often lies on his back like a rabbit - we think he has mulitple personalities


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry it a quickie tonight, but I just popped in to say hello to you all & I hope everyone is ok?? I will catch up with you all over the weekend sometime...

Love to you all

nicky xxxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all!

Kyla - Harvey and Ben are so cute!! Harvey looks like a giant Pookie!!

Emma - All my treatment has been at Mayday hospital and its been transport IVF with the Bridge Centre (London Bridge) and just in case anyones wondering what transport IVF is.....well I had my eggs collected in Croydon and then my husband had to take them in a big heavy box to the Bridge where he did his bit! The transfers have been at the Bridge with all scans at Mayday.

I was NHS first go and only have to pay for the freezing and the transfer this time (not quite sure what that makes it) We were very tempted to have a second go a the ARGC but Mayday were the ones that cut me open last year and whenever I have scans elsewhere they always seemed puzzled!! better the devil you know........

Happy Saturday!!
Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Blimey what a nightmare tooing and froing between two hospitals   but if you get a bfp it will all be worth it   

Suzi-Glad your a/f was on time hope your ok 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

how is everyone tonight   ive still got the sniffles   but went for 

accup this morning so hopefully i will be feeling a bit better soon  

teensparkle my other fur babie is called fudge ive also got a rabbit called

alfie  

hello to everyone else x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash your thread but I have just seen the post by Noodle (old cycle buddie of mine) and I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your FET.

Take good care and I shall be thinking of you.

Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Just wanted to say i hope you have all enjoyed your weekend

Fudgey-Hope the sniffles go soon hun  

All you girls having e/t this week good luck    

Well no meal out for us last night...bloody fireworks started and the cats pooh themselves so had to stay in  

They should be banned and only have displays


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

emma i think fireworks should be banned too they are dangerous 

well i feel a lot better today   sniffles nearly gone 

how is everyone else doing its quiet again tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Glad your feeling better   no fireworks tonight as its raining    good im glad  

I agree where is everyone its very quiet 

The last of prime suspect tonight cant wait  

Have a good evening all
Emmaxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Just to let you all know that my scan went well today and I am having my embryo transferred on Wednesday! Just praying One of them survives the thaw on Tuesday!

Sara


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to say hello & hope everyone had a good weekend??

Sara ~ Thats fantastic news honey, & I have my transfer on the same day as you too      I'm getting really nervous though are you? Have you started the cyclogest pesseries? Or you not having them?? xx

Fudgey ~ Good luck hun for Friday is it?? When you have your final scan? xx

Emma ~ How you doing hunni? All well I hope? xx

Hello to everyone else     

Lots of love
noodle xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Noodle

I have posted on the cycle buddies thread to you as well as personally!

I have had my last injection tonight and feel bettr for that. Now starts the nasty part, the cyclogest pessaries  
I have the oestrogen tablets  and pessaries right through the 2ww now, joy of joys eh!!!

I have had a lot of headaches and queasiness since the oestrogen tablets went double strength, 3 times a day.

I will watch your posts with interest   

Hi to everyone else

Sara


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi just wanted to say goodluck to sara and noodle on wed


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Fudgeyfu!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Fudgey hun, thats a lot of baby dust, hope it works


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies


Sara and noodle good luck for wednesday     

Fudgey-Good luck for your scan    

Tina-Hope the 2ww is driving you too   not long now till you test good luck      

 to everyone else    im off to my clinic tomorrow to collect my drugs and tx plan cant wait  roll on next monday


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all!

Hope yous all doing well (including all the furbabies.....)

can I have some words of wisdom please........I'm on day 7 of the 2ww and this morning I went to the loo (slight rush type one if you see what I mean  ) felt sick, then faint and the next thing I knew Dave was picking me up off the floor. Now all of this happens when I have a period because of the endo but hasn't happened since I had my op last year..........I've had NO bleeding but as you can imagine I'm as paranoid as ever and want to hear lots of positive 'everythings fine and maybe its a good sign'........help!!!

Breasts still don't hurt but I'm as nauseous as ever and getting up in the night to wee and feeling knackered........

7 days to go,
Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-All sounds positive to me hun   peeing in the night,nausea, and tired   

I started getting all my symptons from 8dpt eating a lot more,sore boobs from stimms,tiredness which i couldnt fight and a spotty chest   blimey fainting never had that before


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm still feeling neglected because my boobs aren't sore!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Keep hitting yourself in the boobs then they will be sore


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Anymore advice Emma!!!!!!  

This is what Croydon air does to you.......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry nothing i can think of try to keep calm....breath and think   thoughts


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

HI GIRLS

CAN I JOIN YOU?

WE ARE DUE TO START OUR FET ON 2ND NOV. SO WE ARE ON COUNT DOWN TIL D/REG - 10 DAYS TO GO! 

THIS IS OUR SECOND FET & WE HAVE HAD 2 FRESH CYCLES, SO WE'RE HOPING AND PRAYING THIS WILL BE OUR TIME.

LOTS OF LUCK TO YOU ALL, I LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING TO KNOW YOU - IF YOU LET ME JOIN THAT IS  

MAC X


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Mackie and welcome!!

Good luck to you - sniffing seems a life time ago for me I'm now on the 2 week hell...... 

Tina xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

HI TINA

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR 2WW, ALTHOUGH IT SEEMS LIKE 2 MONTHS WHEN YOU ARE THERE DOESN'T IT. WHEN IS YOUR TEST DATE?

I'M NOT SNIFFING I'M JABBING - DON'T KNOW WHAT'S WORSE!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

how is everyone today  

im just in the middle of making tea so cant stay long  

hi mackie im jabbing too well dh is doing it  

my embies go back sometime next week goodluck with your tx   

kyla were are you youre very quiet 

teensparkle on my last cycle my boobs were agony and i got a bfn so dont worry 

hope everyone is fine tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Good luck for your final scan hun   

Hi Mackie and welcome you will only be a few days behind me good luck


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - I'm here, I was at work today. Still feeling rough. Never doing this triptorellin again. IF this FET doesnt stick then I will be going back to Buserelin as I never felt this bad before. 

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow's thaw honey. Text me how it goes, okay?

Mackey - Welcome! 2nd Nov is a good day for me (fingers crossed) its when my embies go back. Do you mind if I ask what GM means in your sig? I can't work it out.

Tina - Oh, fainting is no fun but I would say it's a good sign. LOL, I was thinking ''prod them too'' - to make your boobs hurt!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

HI GIRLS

Hope you dont mind if I join you.... We had our first ICSI in Sept.  Sadly a bioChem.  We have 5 embies in the freezer and will start on FET cycle once AF arrives (due today but no sign of her!!!).  I know very little about FET (we are doing medicated) and so hoping you lovely ladies may be able to help me through it

Hope to get to know you all as the weeks go by

Jobi xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I'm back ~ just waiting AF which is over due so any spare dancing would be wonderful ! 

Sorry i have been absent just waiting for AF really can drive you mad ~ sounds silly but i can't wait to get back on the rollercoaster hate waiting around   

Sending you all loads of positive vibes & now going to read all the post to catch up on you lovely ladies !  
Sara xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

back again girls  

welcome mrs h and jobi      

kyla you wont need to try again  

noodle and sara m i will be watching out for you tomorrow       come on frosties you can 

do it   

teenasparkle and emma 74 no more poking of the boobies  

just blown   everyone some lucky 7s

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Will get some lucky 7's to you too  

Sara-Nice to have you back where you belong how are you hun  


Welcome Jobi we will look after you this will be my 1st time too so your in good company   

Kyla-Sounds awful hun, hope it doesnt last for long, why the change in drugs  

Good luck ladies


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

ah thanks for the lovely welcome   your such a lovely bunch ! 

bless you hearts it always makes me sad that there are som many of us with such a sad thing in common but with a little helps from the doc and determinations we will get their ! 

Are we keeping bubbles at lucky number 7  ( thank you )      

who the bubble fairy is it you emma !! lol 
sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Yeah it was me i thought i would add another lot of lucky 7's    hope they are lucky for all of us


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing tonight then? Hope you are all well  

Ky ~ Sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly    I must admit I felt quite strange before I started the progynova's , but after a few days of them everything settled down.. Hope you feel better soon hun, I will text you tomorrow xx

Welcome Jobi & Mrs H hope you are both well & I look forward to catching up with you two very soon, good luck with your cycle's     

Fudgey ~ Hey hun, hows it going? Is it Friday your final scan ? xx

Emma ~ Hi chick how you doing? xx

Hello to everyone else, lots of love to you all     

nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

EMMA BLESS YOUR HEART YOUR SO SWEET


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for letting me join you  

Kyla ~ GM stands for God Mother, I have 2 god daughters 7 & 12 and a god son who is 16, and is my 'baby' and has me twisted around his little finger (and knows it  )

Emma ~ we will be cycling together, are you jabbing or sniffing? Which clinic are you at?

Hello to everyone else, I am trying to get upto speed with everyone and where you are at.   But in the meantime til I can do 'proper' personals  
                         
  
   
to you all

Mac x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

hows it going with the thaw noodle and sara     

well im fighting over the computer with ds as he is off school and my 

laptop is still at computer doctors with a virus  

emma 74 thanks for the  

teensparkle what day are you testing   

hello to everyone else


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

YIPPEEEEE....... AF has finally turned up - only 21 days til my next cycle starts!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Jobi that's great news ~ bang on time as well ~ any ideas where mine is !  

noodle and sara  sending you lots of positive vibes for today & the big thaw     

Fudgey laughing at you fighting to get on the pc bless ... half term hey !   your have to have a time table ! 

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Jobi-Well done   glad a/f turned up bang ontime 

Noodle-Good luck tomorrow   

Tina-How you getting on  

Sara-A/f dance coming your way             hope it works  

Mackie-I am injecting hun and got my drugs and tx plan im testing on the 15th dec    and taking the 2ww off again  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Emma

I'm injecting too. Such joy!

We should test about the 21st if the tx goes the same as the others.  I ov naturally about CD19-21 so am on buserelin about 3 weeks before starting the progynova. DP is picking up the drugs later this week, bless him as we are about 45 minutes from our clinic.


   Noodle & Sara, thinking of you both and your big thaw x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How exciting mackie..are you taking the 2ww off  


Sorry forgot to mention you did ask me what clinic im at, i am with the Woking nuffield..what about you


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

We're at the Priory Birmingham.

I'm taking some time off, probably a week, I've got a sit on yer bum job and find I am better off carrying on as normal.  Plus DP works from home and although he would never say I know I drive him insane


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i dont blame you hun..i would go mad if my d/f was home all day too...luckily i will be having lie ins and doing xmas shopping


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Evening All, Sorry i haven't been on much lately-- same old same old-- work is mad.  I've still got a presentation to prepare for a conference tomorrow and somehow got to work out how I'm going to get to somewhere near Birmingham for 9am in the morning 

Anyway-- Just a quick update-- I've started to get slight nausea intermittently and my boobs might be just tender if I prod them hard enough .  I had a scan this morning and we saw one lovely heartbeat, so I guess it's worked    I have another scan in a fortnight then will be discharged to normal antenatal services.


Good Luck to all waiting to start, d/regging/ lining building/ waiting news of thaw   -- and special wishes to those on dreaded 2ww (don't try to analyse symptoms- there seems to be no pattern that can give a you a prediction-- it just drives us  )

Sending lots of   Hope it's contagious.

Will keep checking in to see how you are all doing.

Lots of Love,

Dez


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dez - Congrats on seeing the h/b at your scan! Im so happy for you. One more hurdle crossed successfully 

Well, don't want to jinx myself but currently I don't have a headache. NO idea how long it might last but a couple of hours without the banging in my head would be bliss


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your positive thoughts   

Fingers crossed for both me and Noodle tomorrow. Lets hope at least 1 embie has survived the thaw and is dividing nicely 

Will let you know tomorrow

Sara
x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Sara 

 all will be ok for you & noodle tomorrow      what time is ET do you know ! 

Kyla  ~ pleased you don't have a headache , 

Emma thanks for the AF dance think i might have to try another horizontal dance with Dh that seems to bring it on ~ We are going out for the evening friday so i bet it will come then (seeing russell brand )  


Sending lots of positive vibes & baby dust to all
Sara xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls

Just popped in to say hello to you all & quickly update you on my thawing.....
Well out of 6 frosties we decided to have 3 thawed today, & earlier the embryologist called to say that all 3 had survived the thaw         I was so chuffed as I'd been on tender hooks all day!! So now I just have to wait until tomorrow to see if they carried on dividing  

Dez ~ great news on the scan hunni, bet your well pleased xx

Mackie ~ welcome to the thread & hope you are well?? xx

emma ~ how you doing hunni?

Teen ~ you ok sweetie? xx

Dooleys ~ Where are you hunni? Long time?? xxx

Ky ~ nice chatting to you earlier hunni, will txt you sometime tomorrow xx

Sara ~ any news on your thawing embies yet? xx

Mrs H ~ Hows things with you hun? xx

Hello to anyone else that I have missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful News Nicky !! that's the 1st   sending your embryos lots of positive diviving vibes !!  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky*  Sending you loads of    for tomorrow hon. 

*Kyla* Have the headaches stopped yet?

getting worried as both of you suffered on Triporellin?  I get bad heads anyway. Any advice having jab tomorrow !

*Hiya Jobi & Mack* 
Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all  

Noodle-Well done hun thats great news so far   im sure all three will carry on dividing hun   

Sara-Yeah get   hun hopefully that will do the trick   

Saram-Good luck tomorrow to you too hun   

Kyla-Have you tried acupuncture for the headaches  

Dez- well done hun, you must be over the moon, let us know how much bubs has grown on the next scan wont you        

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Nicky,
        Wow.......well done, thats fantastic news 100% survival rate.......yay             
Bet ur soooo made up as u were really worried bout that.    an       4 2moro an 
Dooleys-  with ur d.r jab 2 moro       will b thinkin of u chicken, hope u feel o.k after   give us a   if u feel up 2 it, take care hun, enjoy the drive


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

nicky i loved your little dance  

well i want to wish everyone some frosties luck         

im starting to get nervous now i dont know if im doing the right thing by taking 

my embies to blast i just dont know what to do  

hope everyone is well tonight


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I've missed so much!!!!!! This bloody computer died on me again!!!!!!

First things first WELL DONE NICKY!!!!  

Hi everyone else, hope you and your snowbabies are doing well.

As for me.......I got sick yesterday morning!!!!! and nearly again today, never been so excited about vomit!!!!! Emma, my breasts are now hurting (and not from your suggestion!) I'm all round 'feeling pregnant'....test day Tuesday   but will be doing one earlier so Dave is with me for the whole day and doesn't have to rush off to work.

Love to all of you, glad to be online again!
Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina     sounds good to me hun     i cant wait to hear  


ahhhh fudgey, try not to worry hun, how many frosties are you taking to blasto hun


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky* Hope all went well today hon 

*Tina*   I'm getting excited hon 

*Fudgey* It'll be great hon, keeping everything crossed.

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Oops forgot to say had my dr jab today 

   Did hurt abit! Had to go shopping afterwards trying not to move my butt cheeks to much   Believe me they wobble   (thinks must loose weight) 
2 weeks now before next scan. Hoping i don't get the side effects like Kyla did poor thing. 

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys   sounds awful hun, what is this jab everyone is talking about   as im having bureslin


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Emma different clinics use different methods, drugs etc. Not had this before it's Triptorelin. But when my cheek hurts it's a big place to be hurting   if you know what i mean


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma - Nicky, Dooleys and I go to the same clinic and instead of daily shots they do just one that lasts for about 6 weeks. Thought it would be great but changed my mind when I had daily headaches for three weeks. Seem to be subsiding now - second evening I'm not in bed before 9pm


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla* They last 6 weeks??   thought it was only meant to be for a couple of weeks   Blooming heck.


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

Nicky - How has your ET gone today?

I too was a s nervous as could be this morning when I phoned the hospital to see how mnay embtyos they had used to survive the thaw.
The 1st one out survived and divided nicely!!!  

So I went in at 10.30 today and had to wait an hour or more with a full bladder before ET!!!

Anyway 'Sid' as I named my embie is now on board and snuggling down nicely I hope.

This time I am so paranoid about every twinge and movement that I do. When I had my last IVF I was on holiday so did nothing for 2 weeks. This time I have to go to work on MOnday and I have a 2 and a half yr old that needs to be lifted(hospital last words were no heavy lifting!!!). I ahte feeling like tgis  

All positive vibes appreciated please  

Thanks

Sara


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Well done hun good luck    

Dooleys and kyla   im glad im sticking with the buserlin


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to say the transfer went well thanks, so now I have a 6 cell & 4 cell on board, now its the dredded 2ww  

Sara ~ Good to hear your transfer went well hunni, here's to the next 2 weeks hun xx        

Fudgey ~ how you doing hunni? When are you having your transfer? Good luck with your final scan hun xx

Teen ~ good luck with test day, will be thinking of you, hope you get some good news hun xxxx 

Emma ~ You having buserelin hun? I was fine when I had that, no nasty side effects at all, well apart from the hot flushes but thats ok to deal with  

Kyla ~ Hey hun hope the headaches are ok now, not long til your final scan hun, the time will whizz past you'll see xxx

Dooleys ~ How did the jab go today hun? Mine actually hurt a bit when the fluid was being pushed in    Hope it all goes ok for you sweetie xx

  A big hello to anyone I have missed, love to you all   

       
     

Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Nicky-
Soooooooo happy 4 u chick...that things went well, got everything crossed exept my legs   4 u Nicky
Sendin loads of            4 ur      
Dooleys- Well done with ur jab Mrs, hope ur bum cheek recovers soon or u'll av 2 get d.h 2   
Fudgyfoo- U like my dancin skills eh??    i'm a bit of a mover  
Sarah-   with ur 2ww     sendin u loads of


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

emma 74 we have 8 embies 5 were froze day 1 so dont know what grade and 3 grade 2  

noodle great news about your embies     my will be going back sometime next week  

kyla not long for our scans  

sara goodluck with little sid  

h nicki jobi mackie dooley


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

Noodle-well done hun         

Fudgey-Good luck for next week...we need some more BFP'S on this board no pressure or anything   

I hate bureslin i go all   with the s/e's    so my poor d/f will have to suffer for a while  

Hi to everyone else

Tina hope your ok not long till you test now


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Emma

Its Julie - Did you have a good holiday.  haven't been online for a while but back now.  We started out FET cycle in a couple of weeks, whenever I next come on.  It feels like I've been waiting forever for this.  If all the dates go accordinlg to plan, my test day will be Xmas Day!

We only have 2 frosties but we wanted to do a frozen cycle and try them first even though they asked to think about another full cycle first.  D/H is really stressed at the moment, he's doing a 3year degree in 10 months, so could do without the pressure right now.  I am worried about them not surviving as they are both grade 2 but I guess you never know.

How far are you into the cycle?

Julie x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Good luck to those on the 2WW, I will keep everything crossed for you  

Thinking of you who are waiting to hear about how your embies are thawing  

sorry not to do personals, still trying to get to grips with whose who and where you are in tx

Jules sounds like you and I will be cycling about the same time, we are due to test about the 22nd December. We start the drugs next thursday.

Emma are you ready for Monday?

As much as I hate buserilin as it sends me , reading what you girls have said about the alternative I think I'll stick with it  

lots of  &    to all

Mac x


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Mac

Do keep in touch and let me know when you've started.  We can suffer the Buserelin effects together!!!!  I am so worried that my little frosties won't survive, wish I had more - but it only takes one!


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Frostie Girls!!!!!

Hope everyones well. Congratulations Nicky on 'being pregnant until proven otherwise!' (there would have been a nice dancing banana here or something if my computer didn't keep freezing on me)

Well so far so good this end, 4 days to go till test day! I have to say I'm still feeling stupidly positive and confident about this (as is my husband, and I think now the cat whos acting very odd with me....) to add to the sickness, night weeing and general knackeredness I now have big blue veins on my breasts - hoorah!!!!! I'm getting a bit fed up with friends trying to dampen our positivity though, I understand they're trying to protect us but.....its a HUGE fall if it doesn't happen wherever your mind is and as far as I'm concerned - when they go in, you've got them!!! moan over.......

Whos transfers next.......?

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules  

Holiday was fab thanks weather was good so i was happy   just what we both needed  
Testing on xmas day blimey   well heres hoping you and mac get a BFP for xmas..how nice would that be   and try not to worry about them not thawing, it only takes one     

Mac-Im excited i wish it was monday now  , im with you on that one rather stick with one in my tum rather than one in my bum    hope your ok and looking forward to starting  

Tina-Sounds good hun, i had blue veins appear before test day


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Emma - Glad you had a good time.  We went for a nice spa break which helped me too, I really needed it and I feel better now.  I just hope if I get that far again, I get a strong positive result or a straight negative.  Last time that was horrible.  I am looking forward to starting again, it was the long wait for appointments that drove me insane.  I'm so impatient and I feel time is running out for me, so just want to keep going.  I am keeping everything crossed for you this time too!  

Teenasparkle - Lets hope your dream comes true this time round!  Good luck for Monday - thinking of you!

Julie x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

EMMA & JULES ~ WE CAN ALL GO LOOPY TOGETHER.  WHERE DO YOU BOTH LIVE?  JUST THINKING IT MAY BE BEST IF WE'RE DOTTED AROUND THE COUNTRY RATHER THAN BEING IN ONE CLOSE LOCATION - FOR EVERYONE ELSE'S SANITY AND SAFETY   

JULES WE START NEXT THURS, DP HAS GONE TO CLINIC TODAY TO GET THE DRUGS.  BE POSITIVE ABOUT YOUR SNOWBABIES - IT ONLY TAKES ONE X

I MUST ADMIT I DON'T LIKE THE SOUND OF 'THE ONE IN THE BUM' I DEF HAVE MORE PADDING ON MY TUM TO STAB!!!

I AM GETTING QUITE EXCITED NOW, WE ARE NOT TELLING ANYONE THIS TIME EITHER, SO DON'T FEEL THAT WE ARE UNDER SO MUCH PRESSURE.  DP IS EXCITED AND APPREHENSIVE HE KNOWS WHAT HE HAS GOT IN STORE FOR THE NEXT FEW WEEKS         - WILL SHE BE NICE, WILL SHE SCREAM AT ME, WILL SHE CRY FOR NO APPARANT REASON, WILL SHE SPEAK AT ALL .............. I HEARD HIM PREPARING THE DOG


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-the spa break sounds lovely   i will keep everything crossed for you   

Mackie-Im in surrey hun where is everyone else...i know Tina is in Croydon as i work there   
Cant believe your d/h preparing the dog    sounds as barmy as women on tx drugs


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I had ET yesterday and feel horrid today   I have awful AF type pains today that are really uncomfortable   It seems very early to be having pains like this so I am worried  
I have convinced myself already that this has not worked as I am doing lots in this 2ww and am having to lift my son in and out of his car seat etc. I know I am probably being paranoid but I feel very emotional today    Sorry

Hope to be back later in a more positive mood  

Sara


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Think the a.f pains are normal arent they hun   dont write it off already and remember that lots of women drink,do lots of lifting etc and not even realise they are pg so dont be too hard on yourself


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

So Emma is in Surrey, Tina is in Croydon I am in Kent - so where is everyone else.  Emma - looks like we were shopping in Bromley on the same day.  Piy we didn't know - we could have had a coffee and chat!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh Jules were you shopping there that day too   i havent been to Bromley for years


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep - we treated ourselves to a 32" sony bravia high def tele for the bedroom ready for those winter mornings & evenings!  Also, cadburys were in the shopping centre itself - The Glades giving out free chocolate.  hence d/h queued up 4 times!!!  What a pig


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

For the bedroom eh!!!   

Didnt see them handing out chocolate


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

It was early - we were there at the crack of dawn and even had breakfast and some cafe opposite the station.  We always get the train there as its only one stop from Rochester on the train and only takes 20-25 mins.  Will have to give up the chocolate this week and be good again.  I think I remember having a hazlenut latte and a rockry road in Starbucks that day too.  Now that will have to stop.  Did pick up a few things for Xmas though, so I have started.  Want to get a lot done before the onjections start.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmm hazlenut latte    

I also like the eggnog one at xmas


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Just lost message  so just a quick one. 

*Sara & Nicky*

 Sending you both loads of            

 
Dooleys


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Sara ~ it's early days, don't write the tx off yet. I think to have some af type pains after ET is normal. This is such an emotional time, with the drugs and expectations, don't be too hard on yourself.  Why don't you call you're clinic and speak to them, I'm sure they will reassure you. Lots of     


I'm in worcestershire. Where's everyone else then??


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

jules im from the north east  

sara dont worry hun i had af pains all the through the 2ww last time i think 

its the pessaries  

well ive got my scan in the morning so will let you know how i get on  

hope everyone is ok


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all!

Fudgey, hope the scan went ok. 

Well I'm trying to distract myself as I really want to test today - I know, I know its far too early!!! But Monday just seems ages away........I figured that if its a negative I wouldn't believe it because I'd think its too early.........but what if its not!!!!!!!! Help I need someone sane!!!!!!

Tx
(only got till Monday......)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hey Sparkle*...

No testing early !!   

Its only a couple more days and you know those few days can make all the difference between an BFN and a BFP !! 

I am sooooo hoping your dreams come true hun and am sending you loads of positive thoughts and sticky vibes     

It was great to chat to you the other day !!!









GOOD LUCK  ​
Take care
Natasha x 








to all the FET ladies...

...looks like a few of us live close by...I'm in Crystal Palace/Anerley !! 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone from the North West of England to keep me company??!!!!     

I live near Preston in Lancashire

AF symptoms seem to have subsided slighlty today and I don't feel as sick - good or bad sign, who knows??!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

*MORNING*

FUDGEY ~ GOOD LUCK WITH THE SCAN 

SPARKLE ~ STAY AWAY FROM THOSE PEE STICKS OR WE'LL SEND THE  ROUND. IT'S TOO EARLY TRY AND WAIT TIL MONDAY 

SARA ~ GLAD YOU ARE FEELING A LITTLE BETTER TODAY. THINKING OF YOU 

HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE 

MAC X


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

well ive been for my scan and everything is ok  

they are gonna start the thaw on monday and hopefully they will reach

blast by friday        which wil be transfer

day.

she did say that they may have to go back before then i guess its incase they 

dont reach blast  

kyla goodluck with your scan hun   

teenasparkle dont you go testing early    

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Fudgey-Glad the scan went well   sending    vibes to your embies   


Tina-Dont you dare test today    

Sara-Glad the a/f pains have stopped hun 

Minxy-How are you getting on hun  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Nag, nag, nag!!!! No I didn't test in the end!!!!!! 

But I can't say the same for tomorrow 

I've got 2 tests and want to use them up so I can get a Clearblue one with the words on!!!!!!!!

Glad things are going to plan Fudgey! 

Hello Natasha, hope your still taking it easy and doing well!  

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Test tomorrow then, i tested 2 days before and got a stong BFP!! and i will do it this time too   shhhhhhh dont tell this lot though


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

your secret is safe with me!

Any preference to what make of test?!!!! I've got a clearblue and a first response.......i think we should poll to see which carries the most positives.........

I obviously have too much time on my hands......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i just used the test the clinic gave me, they import them from the usa so not sure...at least with the clearblue is says pg or not pg  

Go and make d/h a lovely meal or bake a cake


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

ha ha ha.......he told me not to do anything including cooking so I'm following orders!!

he was up at 6am yesterday making me a shepherds pie, can't ask more than that (although a chocolate cake would have been nice!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh he sounds like my d/f dont do ironing,cooking etc etc....started to get on my nerves a bit by the beginning of the 2nd week though  

Bless em, they mean well dont they  

Im loving french fancies at the moment, send him down the shop to get you some


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls 

Sara ~ I have been feeling a little off colour too hun, after I had my transfer on Weds I was feeling so sickie, but I was soon ok after I had some dinner    Then yesterday I went shopping with my mum & later that afternoon I started getting a headache which turned in to a bad one    then today I just feel really head hot & de-hydrated    Hope your ok now though hun xx

Teen ~ Not long till test day hunni, you hang in there girl    

Emma ~ You haven't got long either before you start your journey have you sweetie?? Good luck with your cycle    

Fudgey ~ Glad the scan went well hun, hope the thaw goes to plan, good luck for Monday xx    

Dooleys ~ How you doing chick? You had any strange side effects from the jab yet? xx

 to mackie & Jules I hope you are both ok?? xx

Natasha ~ Hey hun, hows things going? You been feeling ok so far? You test a day before me      

Hello to anyone I have missed

   nicky noodle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Nicky you poor thing i hope your not coming down with something, there are so many horrible things going around at the moment   Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Sara-
I'm from southport.......not far at all from u in Preston, just up the road infact,  i will keep u company hun   although i'm having natural fet........well lets hope so anyway   it could turn into a medicated cycle yet!  
Sending u loads of            Stay positive chick!
Dooleys- How u feelin chick? Hope ur doin o.k an not gettin any nasty side affects from that little prick in ur bum    ouch!
Minxy- Hows it goin hun? sendin u loads of      an  4 ur 2ww     
Nicky- How u doin chick? sendin u loads of      an  2 4 ur 2ww


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - My scan went well too. My lining was 8.9 and they are also thawing Monday but as mine were all day 2 embies my transfer will be Friday (day 5 for them). Im so scared they wont survive the thaw - they said to call on Tuesday and see how they are doing... Are you as nervous as me?

Nicky - Sorry you felt rough hon, but glad you are feeling better now. I walked passed your salon today and only reaslied on the way back that of course you wouldnt be there are you are incubating!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi kyla glad your scan went well im so nervous about the thaw too  

i will be happy if i just get 1 blast  

just think this time next week our little embies will be snuggling in


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all,

Well I stupidly did a test this morning and it was negative. See my real test day is Tuesday so can I assume that I'm just too early............I know that I am!!! I've just got so many symptoms that I thought I might show positive now.........rubbish!

The wait to get the phonecall about the thaw was hell Fudgey and Kyla - but your snowbabies will be fine - I promise and I'm a witch!!!!!!!!! 

Testing early is evil - and you all told me and I'll write it 100 times till it sinks in!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Naughty lady i thought your test day was monday   

Kyla-Im sure your embies will be fine hun   

Fudgey-You too keep thinking   they will make it hun  

Niki-Love the pic you look so cute  

Morning to everyone else


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not that bad.......I told the hospital I'd be testing Monday because Daves got the day off - hes now taken the Tuesday off anyway.......so are you telling me that I was way too early then.........?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-it all depends when the embies implanted i think and everyone is different when it comes to testing so try to stay


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

teenasparkle you are very very very naughty      

well ive just got in from work ive been on a 12hour shift so a bit tired   the good news is it is my last shift tomorrow 

then im off for my tx yippeeeeeeeee  

come on little embies do your magic on monday


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

12 hour shift? You poor thing. What do you do? I work in a bank - very boring...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies  

Fudgey-Hope those embies of yours are behaving and you get some good news tomorrow   

Tina-How are you feeling hun not long now till you test   

To everyone else who are due to embie transfer this week good luck


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

thanks emma the last 5 i thawed all survived so im being hopefull   

kyla i work on a emi unit in a care home can get stressfull at times i was pleased to get home yesterday   what time is the 

clinic ringing you tomorrow about your embies   

well ive just inserted   my first bottie bomb feels like ive passed another


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all!

no, I didn't test again this morning.........see I am a good girl!!

Not feeling too great at the moment - my breasts aren't hurting as much (even though my big blue veins are still there) and its making me feel a bit negative........boo. And just so I don't get told off again - I will be testing ON my test day    Tuesday.

Hope your all doing ok, sorry my brain can't think of anything else at the moment........

Txx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

me again  

teenasparkle goodluck for tuesday hun         

emma 74 goodluck with your jabbing tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey thanks hun, cant wait to get started   glad your being   hun


Tina-Good girl for testing on tuesday, dont worry hun your boobs not being sore doesnt mean your not pg lady   try to keep   only 2 more sleeps for you.

Well this morning i have made some coleslaw and am baking a lovely carrot cake   if it turns out ok will make one for d/fs mum   

Hope your all enjoying your weekend so far


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma74 - Yay you get started tomorrow!

Fudgey - I bet you are knackered when you get home, at least mine is mostly paperwork so although Im tired, its only mental. I had my first bb last night. 
The clinic arent calling me tomorrow - they said I should ring them on Tuesday to find out how many survived over night but I want to know how many thaw tomorrow. I guess I should just be annoying and call anyway, what do you think?


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone - hope you are having good weekends whatever you are doing.

Teenasparkle - Hold on there girl - not too much longer but I know how you must be feeling, time seems to stand still - but good luck for Tuesday, my fingers are crossed for you.

Hi Emma - good luck with the jabs starting tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.

Nicky, Noodle & Natasha - hope the days are passing by with enough to keep you occupied.  Good luck

Fudgey & Kyla - Good luck for this week.  I haven't done and FET cycle yet, so I've got all this to come in December.  Every hour must seem like forever.

Don't know about everyone else but I found the hardest part waiting around to start the cycle.  I shall be pleased when I can actually get started.  It seems like forever since the last cycle and its driving me mad!!!

Jules x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

evening girls  

well thats it for me no more work for 2 weeks  

kyla if i were you i would ring clinic tomorrow cos i would want to know too fingers crossed for us both    

jules your right the worst bit is waiting about wanting to start tx. ive started fet straight after another fet (talked the doc into it)

cos im so impatient i found the last 2ww hard but i stuck it out till day 14  

hello to everyone else


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all,   

Emma, nice to see your face again on the pick!!!! 

Well I've bought my digital tests!!!!! very excited about using ones with no lines!!! I just thought that maybe they'd be extra lucky. I've now got to the 'I'm too scared to test' stage so I don't think I'll be doing it tomorrow morning........Tuesday it is!!!!!

Oh and my breasts are hurting again!!!!! Hoorah! what with that and still feeling like I'm about to throw up I couldn't be happier!!!  

Whos the next to test after me? I can't keep up any more...........

Txxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Thanks hun   good news about the boobs then   keeping everything crossed for you tuesday  

Fudgey-So your a lady of leisure now for a while, lucky you   good luck for e/t this week  

Kyla-Good luck for e/t for you too   and yes i would call them today as well  

Jules-Dont worry hun, time will fly by until you start it did for me cant believe im starting again tonight  
Took my aspirin this morning  

Hello to all you other ladies,Noodle,Dooleys,Saram,Sara and sorry if i have forgotten anyone else


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't know what to say, I did a test this morning and it was negative. 

You hear about ladies that test the day before and then on the day getting a positive. The hospital don't think it would change but I don't see how they can say that.......I'm in shock at the moment and still don't believe the test.

Wishing you all well today,

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Hope that they arent right hun   lets hope it all changes tomorrow


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Morning

Sparkle ~ so sorry your test was negative, but as your test date is tomorrow, I think I would retest, just for peace of mind. A big   for you and DH x

Emma ~ good luck for your first jab. Are you doing morning or evening?

Jules ~ when do you start?

    to all the ladies waiting for news on your frosties.

    to all the ladies on the 2ww

Well we start on thursday! Having been out of tx for 12 months (not through choice) I can't believe we start in 3 days.  I'm trying not to think about it, we are away this weekend with some friends (76 of us - including kids) so will have to have a couple of allies to cover for me not drinking and disappearing at 7 pm to inject! 

Hope you are all well

Mac x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Im jabbing in the evenings 6.30   good luck for thursday    and with regards to the drinking at the weekend say your on antibiotics  although i know you can drink if you wanted to up to stimms


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning everyone,
I know im a stranger to you all but i have been reading (just not good at posting)
I have to be at the hospital for 12 tomorrow for my 1st FET, i asked when i phoned if they survived the thaw and the nurse said she would get the embriologist to phone me if i would like to tell me how they do as they had not done the thaw yet! (of course i want to know!!!)  This is all new to me but for some reason i thought they thawed them somehow quicker? only got 5 frosties so feeling a bit nervous
Anyone who can just tell me what happens would be great

Di x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

sparkle sorry about your test hun but i agree i would test tomorrow you could have a late implanter    

emma goodluck with the jabbing will you be doing it or dh  

well im sitting here biting my nails waiting for clinic to ring about the thaw    they said they would ring at 10

but havent yet im panicking now incase none have survived   do you think i should wait a bit longer or ring them ? 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

I just won't drink, one with this lot leads to 25!  It is a really boozy weekend.  Unfortunately some how for the last 3 I have been in tx (we do this twice a year)! And only a couple of close girlfriends have noticed!

Plus DP will drink enough for both of us  

Will be thinking of you at 6.30  

Fudgey I'm sure everthing is fine - you know how busy the clinics can get. On my first FET they said they would phone in the morning and it was 4.30 in the afternoon when I heard.  But you phone Honey if you want too, they're your snow babies


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks mackie  

i think ill leave it a bit longer  

hi di and welcome if you are having transfer tomorrow they will thaw them today or tomorrow depending on what day 

they were froze i think it takes an hour or so to thaw (dont quote me on that mind) goodluck with your tx hun


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Di

Sorry wasn't being rude, just didn't scroll up my screen far enough  

I think they will thaw your snow babies today to see if they survive and they should phone you then to let you know how many you have.  Then they will see how the develop / divide over night and transfer the best ones tomorrow.  They may not thaw all of them at once, with my first FET they thawed 2 to see if the survived - which thankfully they did, but if they hadn't they would have then thawed another 2.  

If you're worried call them and ask them to explain the procedure.

Good luck

Mac x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well couldnt wait any longer so i rung the clinic  

ive got 5 day 1 embies and 3 day 3 embies the plan was to thaw the 5 first then if we needed to thaw the 3 on wedensday to 

take them onto blast ready for transfer on friday    

well its good news all 5 survived yippeeeeeee   i have to ring again in the morning to see how they are developing 

come on little embies do your thing      

kyla and di goodluck with your embies


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Fudgey - that is fantastic news, you must be  . Hope the grow over night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Well done hun   come on embies keep dividing   

Mackie-Thanks hun, just want to start now  

Hi Di and welcome good luck for your transfer this week


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Me again!!!

Just spoke to the embriologist and all 5 survived the thaw 100% They are 2 day old embrios and have got 2 4 cell and 3 2 cell, so its all systems go for transfere tomorrow.

Good luck everyone 
Di x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well done di      

its a good day for thawing   

come on kyla you are are next


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Fantastic news Di - Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Di-Well done hun    

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey & Di - Yay, we have all done so well! 

My embies were thawed well today too. Got the call around 3pm. We had eight in cryo and, as you know, decided to thaw them all in the hope we might get a couple of blasts.
Well the first hurdle is over - all eight thawed! We have 5 @ 4 cells, 2 @ 3 cells and one poor little chap at one cell (dont think he will make it). However, that means that 7 out of the 8 did really well and I am chuffed to bits with that. I know we still have many more hurdles to leap but it's good so far...

Another bit of good news today is that Barts finally sent my refund!  Yay!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Thats fantastic news hun   not long till you meet them   

Hi to everyone else 

Did my 1st jab tonight, last tx cycle i got the dreadful    at day 8 so have apologised to d/f in advance


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

well i was up a bit early this morning   cant seem to sleep im wondering how my little embies are doing 

i have to ring again this morning to see how they are developing   will let you know when i find out  

kyla well done with your little embies im sending more positive        

for the little one 

sparkle good luck to you this morning     

di hope you have a full blader ( try not to wee on the consultant )  

emma 74 any side effects yet  

mackie are you looking forward to your weekend away  

hello to everyone else  

ps anyone done any crimbo shopping yet i seem to be the only one that hasnt


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls 

What am i like ~ sorry for my absence AF still has not shown i was hoping Halloween would bring that horrid witch out !!   

fudgeyfu ~ Hope the phone call brings you good news it's horrid waiting for those calls or making them & 



di   for your Transfer !!!     

Kyla  thats fab about your embryos hope they carry on doing them thing ! xxx

Sending luck love & baby dust to all 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just to let you know that I tested this morning and it obviously wasn't meant to be. Couldn't be more devastated and doesn't help still having the symptoms.

Good luck to all of you and at least another negative means more of a chance for any of you - after all it can't work for everyone.

With love to you all,

Tina xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Tina i am so so sorry hun  i know words can not heal the pain just want send to send you a gentle hug  

Wishing things were different   

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I am lurker and don't really get chance to post on here very often.

Tina - just wanted to say I am so sorry about your bfn  

Kyla/fudgeyfu/Di - wonderful news about your embies, hope you they are still going nice and strong    gives us all some hope
to know that the thawing process has been so good for you guys.    

 to everyone else...happy


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

TINA ~ I AM SO SORRY THAT YOU DIDN'T GET THE RESULT THAT YOU HOPED FOR THIS MORNING. WE ARE ALL THINKING OF YOU AND ARE HERE IF YOU NEED US. TAKE CARE X


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

KYLA ~ GREAT NEWS ON YOUR SNOW BABIES.

FUDGEY / DI / KYLA ~ I HOPE THAT ALL YOUR LITTLE EMBIES HAVE BEEN GROWING OVER NIGHT.  DON'T FORGET TO DRINK YOUR WATER GIRLS

EMMA ~ WAS THINKING ABOUT YOU LAST NIGHT, HOW DID THE 1ST ONE GO?

HELLO TO ANY ONE ELSE THAT I HAVE MISSED

MAC X


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you all so much. Theres no way I'd manage this without all of you..........

Wishing and hoping that you don't have to go through this.

Txx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Tina,

I haven't been posting much lately but have been following your journey and am so sorry to hear about your BFN. I know words are not much help but i am thinking of you and am sending you an enormous  .

Take care

Emma..xx

ps. Good Luck to all you other FET'ers.....


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Haven't been online for a few days as had bad heads, & very bad stomache bloating!! Kyla did you get that at all  . Have had long shifts at work too, yesterday was 14 1/2 hrs! which didn't help 

*Nicky* Hope you're feeling better hon 

*Tina* I'm so sorry honey.   Look after yourself & dh. We're here when you need us  

*Sara* Hope this AF dance works for you            

Hope everyone else is ok. Sending you all       

Dooleys


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well ive just rung clinic out of the 5 that survived 4 are grade 2 and they have two three and four cells which is day 2 for them 

and 1 has 1 cell so i think ive lost that one  

anyway they are gona thaw my day 3 embies out tomorrow to join them    they are grade 2 im getting a bit worried incase 

i dont get any blasts. can you get blasts from grade 2 embies 

sparkle thinking about you hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Tina-Soooo sorry hun huge  to you and d/h you will be a mummy soon 

Dooleys-Ohhh the s/e sound awful honey  

Sara-Good to have you back a/f dance coming your way               

Fudgey-Grade 2 are still good hun loads of people get pg with grade 2 keep   

Mackie-Thanks hun, jab was fine thanks your turn tomorrow


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Teenasparkle, im so so sorry for you, nothing i or anyone can say will make it any easier..Life can be so unfair!

Well been for transrere both DH and i are shattered (its a 5 hour round trip to hospital) , transfere went well but after speaking to the embriologist im not that hopefull . He said the 2 embies which were 4 cell yesterday were still 4 cell today (which is not good) but the 3 2 cell are now also 4 cell but as this is day 3 they would hope for at least 6 cells altho he did say they were all grade 1 and may just be slower with being frozen as this can sometimes happen. Just need to wait and see. Im off work now till next friday which is good , test date 16th nov!!!
Hope anyone else having transfere today got on ok

Di x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Di-Good luck hun im sure they will be fine


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tina - Oh honey, Im so sorry  . I really wish you had better news, we are here for you.

Di - Which ones did he put back? Im guessing two of the ones that grew over night? Did he re-freeze the rest?


Embie update:
Some good news, some bad. The bad news is the single cell is gone (fair enough), but also two of my 4-cells have not moved. This is interesting as I wonder if I had a normal cycle - especially at Barts where they thaw on the day - I would not have known.
Anyway, the good news is we have 3 8-cells and 2 6-cells. The embryologist said the 3 8-cell ones were (and I quote) exceptional. Isn't that great? So we have 5 still fighting strong, only two more sleeps and then they come home to me


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*NVH* I've just noticed your pumpkin  It's great 

*Kyla* Only 2 sleeps left  It's all sounding so positive hon

Hope everyone else is ok

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Good news hun   bet you cant wait until they are where they belong 

Nvh-Loving your


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Kyla ~ that is fantastic news about your embies.    for when they are where they belong x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Di - well done and good luck on your 2ww    

Kyla - great news and lots of luck for the transfer!  Must be a nail biting wait!      

Emma/Dooleys - thanks!  pumpkins gone now  

Have to be honest I am crapping myself about my two snow babies now    I hope they do well with the 
thaw!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Nvh-Think   honey, thats all you can do


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

kyla well done with your little embies 

well heres an update for mine they are 

1  nine cell
1 eight cell
2 six cell
1 five cell

i thought the 9 cell one was good but she said it might be a bit fast ive got to ring again in the morning 

i will be happy with 1 blast for friday i dont think i can stand the tension come on little embies


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Just a quickie...

Sparkle sweetie...I know we've already texted each other but I really am thinking of you...I was so rooting for you...   You know where I am if you wanna chat !! 

Sounds like theres some excellent little snowbabies around  so I'm sending you all lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes for those with upcoming ET's   

I'm on 8dpt so over half way - did the 2nd (and last) ovitrelle hcg jab this morning...feeling pretty bloated, getting a few AF like symptoms & boobs a teeny bit sore but to be honest I'm putting it all down to the drugs and seriously trying not to think about it all.  I came back to work on Monday and its actually helped as I'm occupied so don't have time to dwell on each symptom (or "not" symptom as the case may be!!)...

Wishing you all the luck in the world  ....and another massive hug to Tina  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Well done hun they sound excellent    


Natasha-Good luck    hoping this is the one for you hun


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fudgey*   It's sounding great hon  

*Kyla* Only 1 more sleep  

*NVH* You're snowbabies will do great  

*Natasha* We cycled back in April together, been keeping everything crossed for you this time  

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Natasha - Wishing you the very best of luck this cycle.

Embie Update - Nelson confirmed that all five strong ones from yesterday are now the same stage  (Morulas). He said they are all doing exactly what they should be and I can't ask more than that. He was pretty confident we will have at least one, probably two for tomorrow.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla* Keeping it all crossed for you hon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news Kyla...keeping fingers & toes crossed for you...sounds really positive  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-   for today hope those   are behaving  


 to everyone else


Where is noodle isnt she due for transfer soon   if you are noodle    to you too


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma - Nicky (noodle) is my friend & we actually live pretty close. She had her transfer last week. She is due to test in 6 days time. She is back at work this week though so might not be able to post as much. I can text her later and give her a nudge 

Off for my transfer today!!! Eeek!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Kyla  

Yeah send noodle my best wont you and tell her to get on here so we can cheer her on


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well ive just waited 3 hours for the ebryoligist to ring me  

i didnt really understand what she was saying but i did here her say she is confident that we will have something 

to go back tomorrow.      

kyla goodluck with your transfer hun.

i have to be at the clinic for 9 in the morning ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

hello to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Thats excellent hun  bet your really pleased   good luck for tomorrow hun, let us know how you get on


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks emma 

im so nervous ive found this last couple of days really hard  

but i feel a bit better now i know we will have something to go back. i wont be able to sleep tonight 

i just hope we have a lttle fighter on our hands


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Only been away for a few day and there seems loads to catch up on… so sorry if I keep the personals short.

Good luck to all girls on the 2ww – I have everything crossed for you and praying for lots of BFPs     

TinaSparkle so sorry to hear you news  

Jules I too have that really impatient feeling of wanting to start – still another week and a half to go for me but not too far behind you  

Mackie Hope your first day has gone well – best of luck after your 12 month wait.

Fudgyfu Good luck tomorrow  

Sara Any sign of that bloomin AF yet?

Natasha Keeping everything crossed for you.  Hoping this is the one for you  

Love and hugs to everyone – sorry no more personals but there is soooooooooo much going on with this thread it’s a struggle to keep up!!

Well I’m off to the clinic tomorrow to see the nurse and collect all my meds – wow can’t believe how quickly this has all come round already I’m Down Regging from 13th Nov – sooo excited!!

A big question that has only just occurred to me after reading Kyla’s posting on Tuesday

“The bad news is the single cell is gone (fair enough), but also two of my 4-cells have not moved. This is interesting as I wonder if I had a normal cycle - especially at Barts where they thaw on the day - I would not have known”

Now Blasts had not crossed my mind – I have done 1 ICSI and this is my first FET – but know I think maybe I should consider it – I have 5 frozen embies – 3 x 1 cell and 2 x 4 cell.  Anyone got any thoughts

Jobi xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How is everyone doing? Sorry I haven't been on for a few days been really knackered when I come home from work  

Emma ~ Hiya sweetie, hows the d/regging going? I'm gonna be testing in 6 days & I'm crapping it  

Fudgey ~ Good luck with your transfer hunni, I will be thinking of ya xx   

Sara ~ How you doing hun? Everything going ok for you? x

Ky ~ I will leave you this message but I would have hopefully heard from you via text before you read this?? xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well, & can you all say a little prayer for me tonight before you all go to bed  

Love to you all
noodle xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Noodle-Knackered after work   that sounds good hun   

Good to hear from you apart from the tiredness are you feeling   

Will say a pray for you tonight


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya em, sometimes I feel positive & other times I dont. I am getting af ish type pains today a bit stronger than the last couple of days, dunno if thats good or bad sign I'm going mad this time round......

nicky xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats the thing isnt it you dont know if its   or negative as the symptoms are the same   
Keeping everything crossed for you though hun   


Hi to jobi sorry cant answer your question, im not having blasts i have all 4 cell embies so sticking with those for now


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jobi - We decided on blasts as this is our 4th embie transfer. The clinic said they only start to offer it when you have had a few cycles fail and if you have 5 or more embies. In the end, from our eight we had two perfect blasts which are now getting comfy (I hope). Best idea is to talk it through with your clinic and see what they say. 4 cell work well too - we just wanted to give this our very best shot so spent the extra on blasts (it cost an extra £300).

Had out transfer today at lunchtime. From our eight original embies we ended up with two Grade 1 blasts. The embyrologist said there was a third that was also good but these two looked the best. It's pretty much a perfect result for our gamble (of course the ultimate perfect result would be a + in 11 days time but this will do for now).

I'm back home now and just flopping around the house - have a few books to read and some DVD's so will mostly be on the sofa or up here in the study I guess.

Keep your fingers crossed for us!

PS: Nicky - thanks for calling this morning, it was lovely to hear from you. Arent the rooms nice? Did you have a nurse called Jackie? The embryologist we had (Nelson) refers to her as mummy as she has been there 11 years!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Well done hun lucky thing keeping snug while im going to work in the cold   

   Good luck


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kyla thats wonderful news 2 lovely blasto like you said you couldnt wish for a better result i really hope that blasto is they key it's very reasuring that you have blasto esp from frozen i'm sure your clinic are very pleased with you sending you lots & lots of positive vibes        

Sadly still no AF .........    but hey hoo Dh keeps asking me to do another test but i have done that before and i think the stress of that could delay af even more, 

noodle  just wanted to send you lots of positive vibes             keeping everything crossed for you  

Sorry everyone else just catching up ~ i so wish AF would show so i had so news to share 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been awol today, but the pooters have been playing up at work and the internet has been banned, so I can't chat to you guys   & i have to work  

Noodle ~     for you, this is the worst bit isn't it. I will definitely say a prayer for you tonight

Fudgey ~ good luck with your transfer I will be thinking of you  

Kyla ~ fantastic news about your embies and transfer.  Rest up hunni and we will help you through the 2ww

Emma74 ~ how are the jabs going? Any symptoms yet?

Jobi ~ you're on count down til tx starts. Bet you're getting excited

Natasha ~ how are you doing?     to help you 

Sara ~ just wanted to send you a  

Hello to everyone I have missed.

Well first jab is at 7 tonight.  DP isn't here and I have been stressing today in case I forget to do it.  Like that is going to happen    Symptoms have started without the drugs


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

*Good luck today Fudgey - hope you get two good blasts!*


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Good luck hun      

Sara-Test honey do what d/h says


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Good Luck Fudgey    

Sara ~ I agree with Emma, do a test


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a very quick post still no AF so i think i will get a test today & do it tomorrow morning just to get it ot of the way, i have heard many storys of woman falling pregnant after a failed IVF but lady luck hasn't really shined on me before so i wouldnt hold my breath,

Good Luck fudgy,     
Mackie ~ hope the 1st jab went well, 
Kyla ~ hope your resting up & making the most of it !  i think the little blasto should be  will be implanting now how wonderful         
emma74 ~ hope all is going well,   

Sara xxxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Girls

Fudgy Sendin you lots of   today

Sara I think testing is a good idea - I think the fact you may be considering that you’re pregnant will stress you out and delay your AF…. And who knows… maybe??   And if your not pregnant then there’s nothing like doing a pee stick to bring on your AF – I think we all know that feeling! 

Noodle You are sooooooooo close now hun, and I have very good feelings about this cycle for you – got everything crossed for you    

Kyla Hope embies are snuggling in nicely and you’ve got your feet up today  

Mackie How did that first injection go?

Emma Hope you don’t mind me saying but your DF is gorg!! Is he a model?  He should be!

Hi to everyone else

Just got back from the clinic – all is well, I still start D/R on 13th Nov but because of the xmas hols the clinic are not going to do my FET until 1st week of Jan, I know its an extra couple of weeks to wait but to be honest it takes away the stress of being on the 2ww over xmas with all my family here – let's be honest trying to stay stress free and relaxed over the xmas hols is near enough impossible!! So this way I can have fun over xmas and then I’m gonna get a sick note for the 2ww in Jan when I will sit and watch non stop DVDs (I think I might get desperate housewives this time cos I’ve never seen that!)

Have discussed blasts with the clinic and they’ll only do it with 6 or more (only have 5  ) so if this cycle does not work, I will ask about them on my next fresh cycle – feeling very positive though and sure 2007 will be the year for me and DH!  

Hope everyone has a lovely day

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls thanks for all the goodluck wishes  

well we have 2 lovely little blasts on board im over the moon   i was only expecting 1 

we nearly didnt get there this morning as there had been a crash on the motorway  

anyway the con   said the transfer went really smoothly and it was clear  

so all we need now is a bit of goodluck   

hello to everyone


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Jobi ~ i am glad it went well at the hospital i think what you said about the test is right ! ~ i think i will dig out some white trousers as well, 
I have found an test @ the back of the bathroom cupbaord hmm how did that get there so will use it later, 
My main concern is that my clinic are moving the 2 week of dec and that means moving my embryos as you can guess i am too scared about this & don't want them too so it's just so typical as i don't DR as soon as AF starts i could have them back in 12-14 days but as time is ticking i am stressing which i know is not helping 
Sorry t go on mememe <slaps hand and composses herself> 

Your def rigth about xmas and the stress that comes with it ! you def don't want to be on your 2ww then ! 
not to mention the emotions, Sorry you can't go to blasto .. but your right 2007 has your name on it !!     
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

fudgeyfu       

Wonderful news sending you loads of sticky positive vibes     

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Good luck honey        

Jobi-Sorry hun been pmsl at your comment about d/f   it must of been a good pic   i wont tell him what you said his head will swell   thanks hun so sweet of you and know i dont mind   he is an accountant not a model


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - Yay, congrats on getting two blasts. Come join me on the sofa then girlie 

How is everyone else this sunny Friday?


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I just wanted to pop and and say hello and wish all of you the best of luck. Sorry I haven't read the posts as I got teary wishing it was me so don't mean to be inpersonal.

Lots of love and luck to you all though - I'll keep my eyes open to see how you're all doing.

Tina xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina

Good to hear from you hun, we understand honey


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Tina ~    posted on peer support for you hun 
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey em how you doing sweetie? xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks Nicky how are you hun   I think my s/e have started today   

Are you still feeling   

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya hun, I feel positive sometimes, then other times I feel very negative   Been getting af ish type cramps, yesterday & today they have been stronger   whats e/s hun? I probably know this one, but just a little thick tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh honey its hard isnt it but the good thing is your getting a.f type pains but no a/f   so try to keep    not too much longer for you to wait now 

S/e is side effects


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Em~ Oh god yeah I should have known that   I cant believe I'm such a blonde bimbo tonight    No offence to any blondes , just a figure of speech  

Yeah hun you are right I must try to stay positive, but i'm scared that if I'm too positive I could be in for a nasty shock, do you get what I mean??

Hope your s/e are not too bad hun, hope it all works out for you too    

Off to my bed now, will chat to you soon xxxxxxxx
nicky


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Nicky 

I know im exactly the same try to take it in my stride


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Huh! I take offense for blondes everywhere  No worries.

I think a BFN would hurt no matter how worked up we are so I say - sod it! This cycle I'm all about the positive. If it doesn't work, well I've been through worse and come out the other side you know?

Emma - You got side effects? Had some nasty ones myself this time (migraines for 2 weeks) hope they ease off for you soon.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

well ive woke this morning very positive    im much more relaxed this cycle i even made myself

a cup of coffee earlier not realising but i only had a few sips honest  

i sat down lastnight to watch my new episodes of lost and the disc kept crashing i was gutted  

hello to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Fudgey- thats the spirit hun keep   

Kyla-Hope your ok hun and your keeping   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma - Your ticker is a useful guide for me as your baseline is the same date as my official HPT.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well girls ive just been on the phone to one of my friends who knows about my tx 

she had a pyshic round her house last night and what she was saying was pretty good 

i didnt go   but she did tell her one of her close friends is having ivf and she was smiling as she said it 

though she didnt tell her the outcome   i hope its goodnews   

kyla when will our little bubas be implanting ive been getting the odd shooting pain down there is it too early


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - Implantation can be anywhere from 6-12dpo. You are 6dpo today, I am 7. I have had shooting pains since yesterday afternoon too. All down on the left hand side.
Here'e hoping that those are indeed implantation signs for us huh?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies-Dont forget you have blasts so you could be implanting from 2dpt to now    

Fudgey-Hope the pyshic was right  

Kyla-So what your saying is your too lazy to do your own ticker


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey where is everyone tonight


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma - LOL, I ran out of space in my sig, but close enough 

Nicky - DH & I were at a fireworks display in Herstmonceaux with some friends.

Woke up with some AF type pains, still on the left hand side today. Not feeling quite as happy as I was yesterday but I'm bound to go up and down on it. Just wish I knew if my beans were still with me....


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

how is everyone this morning well i woke up this morning after having a bad dream 

thought the bed was covered in blood   i was so pleased when i woke up 

i was thinking of making a sunday lunch today do you think that will be ok i mean what does taking it easy mean 

i just dont know what to do for the best ive also got a pile of ironing to do too is that ok to do 

hello to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Leave the ironing and do the roast but dont go mad, you should be slobbing out  

Kyla-The pains is probably implantation as soon as they implant they dig deeper into the lining so try to stay


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks emma 

pleased you said that i couldnt be bothered anyway ill make dinner then slob out the rest of the day

hows your jabbing going hope theres not to many s/e 

kyla keep your chin up girl i can see you with twins   

noodle not long now goodluck hun  

di how are you doing your very quiet  

hello to everyone else


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - Thanks hon, I won't mind one or two (although we will only do this once so twins would be cool). 
I would probably do both (dinner and ironing) but I am a Monica and love things clean and tidy. Did some laundry yesterday - cant see that loading clothing in and out of the machines would have done me or the beans any harm. Did the same with the dishwasher too but left all the heavy stuff cleaning wise (like hoovering) to DH. 
What a horrible dream, you poor thing. I had a sex dream myself last night - much nicer 

Emma - Oh here's hoping the pains are them getting comfy. I just wish I knew what was going on in there!

PS: What is the spell for the full moon all about then


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

kyla ive just got ds ( 15 moody teen ) ironing you should of seen his face  

the spell is on the complementry thread go there then scroll down to magic spell 

it shows you the instructions on the first page but you have to do it on a full moon 

which is today   i did it last night but will be doing it tonight as well when its dark 

its an easy one so have a go


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you're all doing ok    

Kyla...here's the link to the magic spell....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=58646.0

Lots of lots of luck & babydust    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Natasha  I might have a go (although won't show DH as he will think I am mad!) Figure it can't hurt can it?  I'll do anything at this point...

How you feeling? I know you are testing on Tuesday - good luck & fingers crossed!

_______________________________________

19.48 - Just been and done the spell whilst DH was in the bath and hidden the plate (have no saucers) around the side of the conservatory! Used lettuce leaves for the green leaves, hope that was okay.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

kyla  thats ok i normally rip a few off my bushes in the front garden  

goodluck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot make me   i tried that magic spell..and the window cleaner came to collect his money the next morning and looked at me oddly and asked if i knew i had a saucer with leaves and an egg on it  told him it was good for keeping hedgehogs away   

Natasha-Good luck for tuesday   

Fudgey-Hope your resting now lady   

Kyla-How are you hun 

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG Emma - that is so funny!  Hedgehogs indeed. This is why mine got hidden behind the conservatory. Must remember to get it back in before DH comes home!

Got my cousin and her baby over for lunch today - otherwise nothing planned. Losing my mind though I swear. Was writing another post and completely forgot the word 'reputation' (me with A levels in English!) took me a good while to remember. Must check the drugs to see if this is a side effect or not.
Can forgetfulness be a symptom?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Have a lovely lunch


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

MORNING LADIES

HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL.

  TO ALL ON THE TWO WEEK WAIT

HOW ARE THE D/R'S DOING?

WE ARE NOW ON DAY 5 OF THE LOOPY DRUGS AND I THINK THEY ARE WORKING THE SPELL ALREADY IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN      

WE HAVE JUST RETURNED FROM A WKEND AWAY WITH A BIG GROUP OF FRIENDS. ALWAYS A BOOZY WKEND BUT MANAGED TO CONVINCE EVERYONE I WAS ON VODKA & CRANBERRY (DID HAVE A COUPLE OF WEAK ONES ) & CREPT OFF TO BED EARLY. WE HAVE A QUIZ ON THE SAT NIGHT AFTER AN AMAZING FIRE WORK DISPLAY. 3 OF THE GUYS ORGANIZE IT WITH A BIG SCREEN & WE ARE SPLIT INTO TEAMS, EACH TEAM IS GIVEN A NAME. IT IS SUCH A LAUGH. ANYWAY DP WAS IN THE MAD MONKS, & I WOKE YESTERDAY MORNING TO FIND HIM STILL IN COSTUME & SHOES FACE DOWN ON THE BED COMATOSED!! & THIS IS THE MAN I WANT TO FATHER MY CHILDREN  

THERE WERE A FEW BABIES THERE WHICH I THOUGHT WOULD UPSET ME BUT I ENDED UP PLAYING WITH THEM & WAS FINE.

RIGHT OFF TO PUT THE KETTLE ON!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

mornning ladies and the mad monks  

mackie glad you had a great weekend its something to mind of things  

kyla have you got rid of your egg yet  

emma 74 im gonna slob it today how are you doing with your pricking  

well ive had no more shooting pains but i have had some hot sweats  

noodle not long now hunny goodluck for tomorrow    

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Not sure about the sweats hun   lucky you slobbing out im jealous   
My little pricks are fine thanks   although the s/e are awful    poor d/f is all im saying  

Just need a.f to arrive now for my b/l scan next monday  
Mackie-Your weekend sounds fun..something to keep you occupied whilst d/r  

Kyla-Love your babies they look sooooo cute


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Afternoon folks,

Well im well and truly bored!  Was going to go back to work today but DH persuded me to stay off till fri, come fri he will prob try get me to stay off then but im going back im so fed up! 
This is so weird for me as all my other ivfs (3) ive been off right to test date, been sat with feet up watching the baby channel analysing every little thing about my body..every twinge,sore boobs etc.. This time i feel great , nothing to analyse in fact want to be busy and at times forgetting im on 2ww(how bizzar i know) . Whether its because ive not had the drugs to make me feel like that (on progynova) or whether i subconciously dont want to think about it incase we get another knock back i dont know.. Oh well only another 10 days to go!!!
Hope everyone is well, not good at personalls sorry

Di x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Di-Good luck for friday


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say hello & to see how you are all doing I hope you are all well?

Well as for me i'm really scared about wednesday, just hoping & praying its good news     

I may pop back in later to see everyone, if not I will catch up with you all very soon, i promise  

Natasha ~ If I dont get a chance to chat with you hunni, I just wanna say the very best of luck for tomorrow sweetie, you so deserve it!       I will be thinking of you xxxxx

Love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Noodle-You are so good   i so would of tested by now   good luck for wednesday hun   

Natasha-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi girls

Just wanted to let you know that I tested on Sunday and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!    
I can't believe how lucky I have been and am so excited!!!

Noodle - hope all goes well for you tomorrow  

Thinking positive thoughts for everyone else

Sara
xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Been a mad few days at work, so not been online. So much to catch up on!

*Sara* Congratulations hon    

*Nicky* I can't believe your 2ww is nearly over   Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow hon   

*Kyla* Hows the 2ww going? 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Dooleys


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

woopiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sara welldone hun enjoy the next 8 months


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a quick one as I’m knackered from work and ready for bed already!  

Sara M YIPPEEE!!!!!!!!!!    Enjoy every minute of it!!

Minxy     We are all rootin for you

Sara Any news on AF?  Did you do a HPT??

Noodle soooooo close now – hope you are staying strong      

Fugyfu  kyla Di Lots of   to   girls

Tina sparkle  

Emma  Mean old side effects.... poor old DF    

Mackie Was laughing my socks off at thought of Dh in his monk outfit – what do we see in ‘em heh??!!  

Dooleys Hi hun?  What stage of Tx are you at the mo?

 To everyone I've missed out

All change for us AGAIN – the clinic said that if I d/r on time they will do FET before xmas – I know what I said about doing it after xmas but that will mean D/R for 4 weeks and I'm a real true NIGHTMARE on D/R so if I can get it in before xmas and only D/R for 2 weeks then all the better (I DH doesnt deserve me on D/R for 4 weeks, poor man!!) – I’ll just have to not drink over xmas – I don’t care really cos getting my dream BFP is more important than any glass of wine, and mum said she will look after me and do all the hard work and cooking over xmas – bless her!

Sleepy Jobi is off to bed - speak soon 
Night night xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Sorry for the absence glad to see a lovely BFP !! on my return ! 
Well done Sara !! 
Minxy we have a come a long way since Clomid have everything crossed for you hun i so hope your be celebrating your long awaiting BFP  
Noodle       Thinking of you loads & hoping that wednesday brings you your long awaited dream   
Jobi  thats good you can have your embryos back this year sending you loads of positve vibes, 

We just a quick one i had acupunture today (my 1st) to try and kick start this cycle my (.)Y(.) hurt & i had a few twinges so here's hoping it won't be long before i can start, 
My Dh even had some accupunture we both enjoyed it, i will go back in a few days if AF dosent arrive and i think i might have it before & after ET ..now i know it dosent hurt, 

Sorry i havent done personals for you all thinking of you all ! and sending loads of positive vibe s     

Sara xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just another quick one I'm afraid  

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes for my testing day, I have noticed that some of you have put tomorrow? Well its actually Wednesday that I test, but thanks anyway , or was it that you just thought I'd give in and test tomorrow anyway   

Sara m ~ Congrats hunni on your BFP, I'm sooooooo pleased for you, hopefully you have set off a trend  

Natasha ~ Lots of luck for your testing hunni, will be thinking of you    

Emma ~ Hey hun believe me if I wasn't so dam scared of the results, I would have tested a week ago    , hows things with you sweetie?

Catch up with you all soon, take care everyone

nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Wow that was a quick 2ww or did you test early   congrats hun thats made my day        

Noodle-Go on test early i cant wait for the answer...opps sorry i should not be saying that   

Mrsh-Sounds like the old acup is doing its magic good luck 

Jobi-Great news so you could be having a xmas or new year BFP   

Hello to dooleys and everyone else


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Acutally Nicky, Im with Emma - one day early would probably be just fine  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Sara - Congratulations on your BFP!

Dooleys - 2WW is okay. I was meant to be in London today though but have been up since 3am with a migraine (nasty headache and kept feeling sick but wasn't). Finally got some sleep at 7am and just woken up by the postman. I need to call work in a few minutes anyway to let them know but at least I wasn't due in the office today so hopefully it won't make much difference to them.
Plan on sleeping this morning some more if I can and then watching a film this afternoon. Headache is slowly easing (wow this is much harder without painkillers) and hoping to be okay for work tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kyla-Sorry your getting headaches hun...lets hope its the increase in those pg hormones   


Good luck Minxy hope your got your well deserved BFP!!!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

SARA M ~ CONGRATULATIONS, FANTASTIC NEWS, TAKE CARE   

NATASHA ~ GOOD LUCK   

NOODLE ~ DON'T TEST EARLY   (EMMA YOU NAUGHTY GIRL ENCOURAGING HER    )

MRSH ~ GLAD YOU ENJOYED YOUR ACCUPUNCTURE, I THINK IT IS FAB BUT MY CLINIC DON'T LIKE YOU TO HAVE IT  

JOBI ~ GREAT NEWS, YOU'LL BE WITH US AND HOPEFULLY A CHRISTMAS BFP   

KYLA ~ SORRY ABOUT YOUR MIGRAINE - HORRIBLE THINGS AT THE BEST OF TIMES.  HAVE YOU TRIED A HOT WATER BOTTLE ON YOUR HEAD OR ICE? ONE EXTREME TO THE OTHER I KNOW BUT IT CAN WORK.

FUDGEY & DI ~ HOW IS THE 2WW GOING

DOOLEYS ~ HOW ARE YOU?

EMMA74 ~ HOW ARE THE S/E HUNNI?

 TO ANYONE THAT I HAVE MISSED.

WE ARE ON DAY6 IN THE MACKIE CYCLE AND S/E HAVE KICKED IN BIG TIME        
DF IS CALLING ME 'KATHY BATES' (AS IN THE FILM MISERY) AND HAS HIDDEN THE SLEDGE HAMMER     THIS IS ALIEN TO ME AS ON MY PREVIOUS CYCLES I HAVE HAD VERY LITTLE S/E.  
ALSO THE JABS BL**DY HURT, AGAIN NEW TO ME.  BECAUSE OF MY OPS I'VE HAD VERY LITTLE FEELING FROM MY TUMMY BUTTON TO MY BIKINI LINE WHICH WAS FAB FOR JABBING.  BUT MY ACCUPUNCTURIST HAS WORKED ON THIS AND SOME FEELING IS BACK.  AND NOW I WISH SHE HADN'T BOTHERED!!
LETS HOPE ALL THIS IS A GOOD SIGN, I WOULD HATE FOR DF TO BE GOING THROUGH THIS IN VAIN!!

HAVE A GOOD DAY

MAC THE LOON


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wanted to pop into to say........

CONGRATULATIONS SARA!!!!!!!!!        

Tina xxxxx

love and luck to the rest of you.......a week on and still not doing great........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-  miss you hun, hope you get somewhere with your clinic hunting soon

Mackie-Kathy Bates    sorry you have had to join the wild woman club


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

TINA ~  

EMMA74 ~ I COULD HAVE KILLED LAST NIGHT! POOR DF WAS RUNNING AROUND AFTER ME AND IN THE END I TOLD HIM NOT TO BOTHER BECAUSE WHAT EVER HE DID WOULDN'T BE RIGHT   POOR THING!  I HEARD HIM TALKING TO THE DOG, TELLING HIM THAT THEY HAVE GOT THIS TIL CHRISTMAS AND THEY'LL BE ALRIGHT IF THE STICK TOGETHER


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

poor d/h    i know its horrible isnt it, after you said it you cringe with embarrasment but cant say sorry


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

This is like the worst PMT ever.  I feel like I have been possessed!  It is so strange though because this is my 4th cycle and I wasn't like this on any of the others.  In fact I have no s/e at all.  This one is certainly making up for all of them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh lucky you mackie i was like this before too   at least you know the drugs are working properly..  well got to think of a good way of turning it into a


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Oh Mackie*     I know i shouldn't laugh but you have cheered me up no end hon. And believe me i needed it. Kathy Bates    Bless Df . At least he's got the dog to keep him company   Thanks hon. Hope the side effects ease off soon. 

*Kyla* You poor thing you've really suffered this time. Lots of the bad heads i've had have been sicky ones too. I hope you feel better soon. 

*Nicky* Oops sorry  Don't know what day it is lately   tomorrow hon

I'm back to the clinic tomorrow for my scan to see if my linings thin enough, be glad to move onto the next bit 

Hi to everyone

Dooleys


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

mackie as long as you dont hobble dh while he is sleeping he will be all right  

emma 74 not long for your scan hun  

kyla have you tried that FORHEAD stuff what you rub on your head its good ive used it a few times  

noodle goodluck for tomorrow we are routing for you     

mrs h and dh hope you enjoyed the accup  

jobi great news about your early start  

dooly how are you doing  

and last but not least welldone sara  

as for me im having another lazy day today im getting a bit bored


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys and fudgey-Hope your both ok


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone - sorry I have been bad at staying in touch the last week or so.

Congratulations Sara - hope all goes well for you.

Mackie - Not sure when you started, but I started today (2 days earlier than expected).  My baseline scan & blood test is 21 Nov.  Hopefully this will mean that I don't test Xmas day and it will be 2 days earlier than that.  A long way to go yet I know and I only have 2 in the freezer!!!!

Emma - how's it going, must be just over a week now since you started!

Good luck for tomorrow Noodle - our fingers are crossed for you!

Hi to everyone else, I promise to try & get online each day now.

Jules x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone has had a goods day

No news from Natasha??

Noodle We have everything crossed for you tomorrow babe – PLEASE LET THIS BE YOUR TIME 

Emma Hope your not howling at the moon with those awful s/e  

Sara sending you lots of   where is the bloomin' AF??

Kyla Sorry youre feeling poorly hun – hope all those hormones are racing round and embies are getting comfy  

Hello “Mac the Loon” You make me laugh!!  – your poor DF – but let’s be honest they expect it now don’t they?! And it will be all worth it in the end!!  

Teenasparkle Hang on in there bhun… you’ll get there  

Dooleys Good luck at clinic tomorrow 

Fudgfu enjoy your relaxtion – its good for you!!  

Jules We’ve not “met” before glad to hear things are underway for you

Off for a relaxing bath now

Jobi xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ladies:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73402.0

This thread will now be locked!

Amanda x


----------

